# HERDSTOCK! - UPDATE - Please check in if you're still coming....



## Roll farms

Edited - the date has been chosen, *Saturday September 1st.*

Attendees (so far)
Roll Farms
Elevan
RPC
Mo's Palaminos
Redtail Gal
Jodief 100
Pearce Pastures
Ariel72
Popcorn Chicken
AutumnPrairie

PLEASE remind me if I forgot / forget to add your name 


Hotels in the area:
2 miles away - http://hotelguides.com/indiana/gas-city-in-hotels.html
3 miles away - http://hotelguides.com/hotels/indiana/marion/138660.html

Campground within 1 mile:  http://sportslakecampground.com/
Campground within 4 miles:http://www.mymarbrook.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

(Sorry no camping at the farm)

Approximate drive times and what to do in the area besides Herdstock 




> I'm willing to 'host' a Herdstock here at our place (located near Marion, IN 46953), provided there's enough interest AND everyone agrees to some ground rules.
> I don't do heat well at all, so that sort of rules out summer....  I'm thinking it's too late to do one yet this spring (or is it?) so maybe Mid-September-ish...?
> 
> We have 18 acres, folks could wander the trails, sit and chat, and in the past (at Chickenstocks) we've done group tours of the barns / pens so that people could see the animals.
> We can go for Gator Rides.
> Cookout in the early afternoon. (We'll furnish burgers / dogs, and everyone bring something - we'll have a sign up sheet if we get to that point, no need to list what you'll bring yet.)
> 
> Couple things we'd need to iron out before we pick a date, though.
> 
> First off...  would a Saturday or Sunday work best?
> 
> Is late May this year enough notice, or should we wait til September?
> 
> (Please only weigh in w/ your answers if you can actually attend....)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh...and the #1 ground rule will be, EVERYONE respects our property / animals at all times.
> Kids are welcome, of course... but no poking holes in things, rocks at things, stomping my flowers, peeing in my driveway, etc. etc.
> I know kids will be kids, and that's fine...but no screaming or running near the animal pens...they're not used to it and it upsets the dogs / goats / chickens.
> 
> (pondering setting up a 'play' area, maybe w/ badminton or some such...where the kids can hang out....what do ya think?)


----------



## elevan

Awesome!  I would definitely attend if we make it in the Fall (May is too little time for me to arrange).

I think mid September to early October would work well....Saturdays being better imo.

A play area and tours of your barns / animals sound like a great idea.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

9.5 hour drive for me. Don't think I will mAke it.

Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## jodief100

We will be there.  Saturday is better. 

September 15th is the MD Buck Test Sale and Field day, we can't make that weekend.
October 6-7 is the Greyt Greyhound Gathering, we can't make that weekend.  

If you want we can bring the cornhole set and have a cornhole tournament.  Cornhole is a bean bag toss kind of game very popular here in Cincinnati.  
We also have a ladderball set we can bring.  Both would be good for the "play" area. 

We are about 3 hours SE of Rolls.  If anyone needs a place to crash overnight on the way in you are welcome, first come first serve and I am not cleaning house for you.


----------



## elevan

I would suggest for those making a longer drive to plan to do some other stuff in the area .  Make a long weekend of it.

*Drive Time Index to Marion, Indiana:*

Hagerstown, Maryland - approx 9 hours

Charlston, NC - approx 13 hours

Columbus, Ohio - approx 3 hours

Louisville, KY - approx 3 hours

Pittsburg, PA - approx 6 hours

Atlanta, GA - approx 10 hours

Mephis, TN - approx 9 hours

Oklahoma City, OK - approx 13 hours

Dallas, TX - approx 15 hours

Des Moines, Iowa - approx 8 hours

Albany, NY - approx 9 hours

Kansas City, MO - approx 9 hours


----------



## Mo's palominos

I'll be there !!! September would be better for me too.


----------



## marlowmanor

As much as I would love to come. I doubt I could convinve my DH to make a 13+ hr drive with the kids to meet a bunch of strangers. I bet it will be fun though. Maybe people need to set up some mini herstocks in their own states. Then they could at least meet the people in their own state.


----------



## DuckLady

Don't forget 2056 miles from my house! 

Too bad it is so far. I have wanted to meet RollFarms since about forever when we were hanging out on the UC and when she mailed me some mystery plants that had lovely blue flowers.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That sounds so fun!  Fall is best for me and Saturday better than Sunday.


----------



## redtailgal

I have a definate interest and would do my best to come.  After a 13 hour drive, I'd have to hand out for a couple days to recover, lol.

Can't promise though,  my wedding anniversary is sept 25, so I'd have to be here for that so we can take our yearly "honeymoon' to the mountains.


----------



## Roll farms

Oooh, oooh....Red, I know..... you could come a day early and be my 'helper' and stay w/ me...then go to Em's and stay w/ her for a day, then go home.  
Nice of me to plan your life out for you, ain't it?  *halo*


----------



## elevan

She's way ahead of you Roll!


----------



## RPC

It is quite the drive for me but I could probably make it happen LOL. September is better since the fair will be over by then. and I also pick Saturday over a Sunday and I can not do the 8th because my sister is getting married that day. Just so you know.....I am not saying you have to plan the day around my schedule but just letting you know.


----------



## Roll farms

Saturday Sept. 1st?  The worst of the heat should (hopefully) be done by then....maybe.....we can hope....

And, I have a HUGE covered porch, so we could probably still do this thing, even if it rains.


----------



## elevan

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Saturday Sept. 1st?  The worst of the heat should (hopefully) be done by then....maybe.....we can hope....
> 
> And, I have a HUGE covered porch, so we could probably still do this thing, even if it rains.


----------



## RPC

Works for this kid.


----------



## Roll farms

Oh boy.  I'm picturing Roger and RTG together.

Somebody remind me to get my inhaler refilled, I may die of laughter asphyxia otherwise.....


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Oooh, oooh....Red, I know..... you could come a day early and be my 'helper' and stay w/ me...then go to Em's and stay w/ her for a day, then go home.
> Nice of me to plan your life out for you, ain't it?  *halo*


Hey, that works for me.  Sept 1st SOUNDs good to me, but it's too early for me to promise.  I'll have a trip to Kansas planned for August, so I'll have to see how that works.  If I have to come from Kansas, I wont have my car with me so  I may have to fly in, and have someone pick me up from the airport then I'd have to have a ride back to the airport.  Would that be possible?  If so, what airport would I be looking at?  I should be getting my dates for August this week and get my tickets ASAP before they get any more expensive.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

This is crazy, but I was telling wife about this and it being 9 hour drive and she said weell what would it cost to fly. Don't count me out all the way yet. 

Maybe we need to plan a east coast herd stock. Wonder if wife would agree to host.


----------



## Roll farms

The more the merrier!

RTG, Either the Indianapolis Airport (Huge, 1.5 hrs away) or Fort Wayne Airport (smaller, 45 mins. away) are your choices.   I've picked people up from Ft. Wayne before, and I've flown into / out of Indy.

Terrielacy, I sure would love it if you could come....we'd have a good time.  

Soooo.....looks like this could happen, eh?  Should I start cleaning up yet?


----------



## redtailgal

Flying out is not gonna be an option.  It's cheaper for me to drive, so I'll do my Kansas thing, fly home, get in the car and run on up to your house (or em's).

I may be cross-eyed and twitterpated when I get there.

Um, you DO have a coffeemaker right?  Cuz, I'll bring mine if I need too.  I'm cutting way back on my coffee, but when I needs it, I NEEDS it.


----------



## Roll farms

We have 2 coffeemakers....coffee is something of a necessity around here.


----------



## RPC

I am excited already and it is so far away. If you need any help ahead of time i might be able to stop down just let me know.


----------



## redtailgal

OK, I think I have it all worked out so that I will be able to come.

I'll drive up on Thursday, hang out on Friday with Roll's and help do anything that needs to be done (and give Freeney a SMOOCH), Herdstock on Saturday, hopefully spend a day with Em on Sunday, and drive home on Monday (cuz I HATE weekend traffic).

Does that work for ya'll?


----------



## jodief100

redtailgal said:
			
		

> OK, I think I have it all worked out so that I will be able to come.
> 
> I'll drive up on Thursday, hang out on Friday with Roll's and help do anything that needs to be done (and give Freeney a SMOOCH), Herdstock on Saturday, hopefully spend a day with Em on Sunday, and drive home on Monday (cuz I HATE weekend traffic).
> 
> Does that work for ya'll?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

that's way to far for me. 
So WISH I could make it...  
Please ya'll take some pics of the herdstock so I could see!


----------



## Roll farms

That sounds perfect, RTG.  



SFG, there will be pics galore, I'm sure.


----------



## GLENMAR

I would love to come.    Just need to work out that pet sitting.     Will you have a pretty spotted Nubian buck I can take home to my girls.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> SFG, there will be pics galore, I'm sure.


YAH! O.k. I'm sending a message out to all! 
Host a herdstock! Follow Rolls great example and do one!



_*Close to me PLEASE!*_


----------



## RPC

glenmar you would be really sad that I wethered my nubian from Kim. He is super pretty and spotted. He gets better every day. But he will be on of our market wethers. I really hope alot of you can make it to the herdstock because I would like to meet you all.


----------



## elevan

Roll - Why don't you update post 1 with the date and a start a running list of attendees  

I'm so excited!


----------



## Roll farms

Please help remind me to update and poke me if I miss anyone?  

DH said tonight, "I was going to skip mowing the back since gas is so high, but I'd better keep it up for herdstock."

Because...September is JUST around the corner, lol.


----------



## elevan

I'm a planner...what can I say


----------



## elevan

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> This is crazy, but I was telling wife about this and it being 9 hour drive and she said weell what would it cost to fly. Don't count me out all the way yet.
> 
> Maybe we need to plan a east coast herd stock. Wonder if wife would agree to host.


  You can work it out Ed!  It would be great to meet you and the wife!


----------



## Farmerboy

Well, I am directly north of Marion, IN by 197 miles, 4 hours 2 mins. By the looks of google map, it looks like that if the world is vertical, I would fall straight down to Marion, IN without having to drive. But will need to climb back up home somehow. 

I would really like to come to Herdstock to meet everyone there! But, my parents will think that I am out of my mind if I bring up the subject. I will wait and see what happens when the time gets closer.


----------



## redtailgal

Farmerboy.........introduce your parents to me.  Then they will forget that you have lost your mind, and think you perfectly normal.  And besides, I'd give ya a good kick in the rear to boost ya back up!    

Rolls.......tell your hubby that I spect to see a *PERFECT* yard when I get there.  PERFECT.  no scuses.


Well, sis has gone to bed, baby is sleeping and I am gonna no NITE NITE!


----------



## Ariel72

I would love to help out if its on a Saturday.  I was at Roll Farms yesterday and only live 20 minutes away.  Either way, you can count on me being there...if its on a Saturday.  How fun to meet everyone!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

You know Ed, we could share driving...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You know Ed, we could share driving...


Actually, I was thinking about seeing if several persons would like to go, and if split the cost, either renting a vehicle or somthing like that.  But I won't go, if my wife will not go.  I will talk with her.


----------



## Farmerboy

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Farmerboy.........introduce your parents to me.  Then they will forget that you have lost your mind, and think you perfectly normal.  And besides, I'd give ya a good kick in the rear to boost ya back up!



I know that my parents will only let my drive that far if I can benefit from the trip financially. :/


----------



## jodief100

Farmerboy said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmerboy.........introduce your parents to me.  Then they will forget that you have lost your mind, and think you perfectly normal.  And besides, I'd give ya a good kick in the rear to boost ya back up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that my parents will only let my drive that far if I can benefit from the trip financially. :/
Click to expand...

Think of it as an opportunity for business networking.  A chance to meet people, share ideas that could benefit your farm, to make contacts with possible customers or suppliers.  

Heck, I think I going to write off my costs on my taxes, sounds like a "financial opportunity" to me.


----------



## Roll farms

Do any of you think it's a good idea to leave a doe or two in milk, in case we have any newbs who want 'milking lessons' or want to try goat's milk?
And, I suppose RTG and I can make some fudge the day before....


----------



## RPC

Did you say FUDGE? That peanut butter fudge was awesome. I made my mom try it so next year I am sure we will be making it wether my does want to be milked or not. Its not like I need much from them. Maybe I should make a bunch of chicken salad?????


----------



## Roll farms

You can bring whatever you want, I won't kick you out if you bring the chicken salad, that's fo sho!
Those coming from far away can bring the plates / buns, etc. type stuff that we'll need, since covered dishes are hard to manage when travelling.  
We'll start a 'what are you bringing' thread probably about August, when it's closer to time for the shindig.


----------



## redtailgal

I make a mean pasta salad too.  I'll make some if Rolls will let me borrow her kitchen for about 30 mins.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Hmm...sounds like there may be a MD train forming.    I'm not sure if I can make it or not, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> This is crazy, but I was telling wife about this and it being 9 hour drive and she said weell what would it cost to fly. Don't count me out all the way yet.
> 
> Maybe we need to plan a east coast herd stock. Wonder if wife would agree to host.


Flights out of BWI to IND are about $161 each way.  It looks to be cheaper to drive, especially if there are 2 people!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy, but I was telling wife about this and it being 9 hour drive and she said weell what would it cost to fly. Don't count me out all the way yet.
> 
> Maybe we need to plan a east coast herd stock. Wonder if wife would agree to host.
> 
> 
> 
> Flights out of BWI to IND are about $161 each way.  It looks to be cheaper to drive, especially if there are 2 people!
Click to expand...

Or three.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Aggie - I was thinking about you also.  I am fine with driving, just not sure our van can do it.  But if we could rent a mini-van and take 6, that could be good and relatively inexpensive.  Would have to stay a night or two maybe?  Drive out Friday, Herdstock on Saturday and Drive home on Sunday?


----------



## Roll farms

Just so everybody's on the same page....I can only put one person up and RTG has already called, "Dibs"...

Not sure if you're talking about staying in a hotel or not, but we live really close to several.

2 miles from these:

http://hotelguides.com/indiana/gas-city-in-hotels.html

3 miles from this one:

http://hotelguides.com/hotels/indiana/marion/138660.html


----------



## that's*satyrical

I was actually really surprised to see it's only 9 1/2 hours for us. Probably still too far of a drive for us though. It does sound like fun though. You all have a great time!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Oh come on Rolls, you don't have a full on hotel?  

Yeah, if it happens, I would expect we would stay in a Hotel.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Well if we wait til September should be plenty of time to get a little mini bed & breakfast built on your property


----------



## currycomb

any carpooling in illinois? i am near interstate 64 1 1/2 hr from I70. probably 8 hr drive for me. need to see if hubby interested. any small animal auctions up that way rolls, can always talk him into a road trip that involves a swap or animal auction, otherwise i will be coming alone


----------



## aggieterpkatie

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Aggie - I was thinking about you also.  I am fine with driving, just not sure our van can do it.  But if we could rent a mini-van and take 6, that could be good and relatively inexpensive.  Would have to stay a night or two maybe?  Drive out Friday, Herdstock on Saturday and Drive home on Sunday?


I'll have to talk to DH about it.  If he wanted to go (probably not crazy about meeting strangers 11 hours away) he'd want to drive our own car by ourselves. He's weird about carpooling because he always feels trapped!     If he doesn't want to go, I'll have to figure out if I can get away (ya know, like take leave from work and stuff).  I'll let you know!


----------



## Roll farms

If anyone has a camper, we're also close to several campgrounds.....


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggie - I was thinking about you also.  I am fine with driving, just not sure our van can do it.  But if we could rent a mini-van and take 6, that could be good and relatively inexpensive.  Would have to stay a night or two maybe?  Drive out Friday, Herdstock on Saturday and Drive home on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to talk to DH about it.  If he wanted to go (probably not crazy about meeting strangers 11 hours away) he'd want to drive our own car by ourselves. He's weird about carpooling because he always feels trapped!     If he doesn't want to go, I'll have to figure out if I can get away (ya know, like take leave from work and stuff).  I'll let you know!
Click to expand...

I have access to a Sienna that would make the trip nicely. 


Kim, what is your opinion on pop up tents. Or do you know of a local camp ground? I totally understand you not want a pop up mushroom farm appearing in your yard overnight.


----------



## Roll farms

This place is 1 mi. from us.

http://sportslakecampground.com/


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Perfect. I emailed them to find out their "throw a tent somewhere" policy.


----------



## Mo's palominos

currycomb said:
			
		

> any carpooling in illinois? i am near interstate 64 1 1/2 hr from I70. probably 8 hr drive for me. need to see if hubby interested. any small animal auctions up that way rolls, can always talk him into a road trip that involves a swap or animal auction, otherwise i will be coming alone


I'm in east central Illinois.  Approx 3 hrs and 29 min from Roll's, unless we hit rush hour traffic around Indy  then it feels like 4 years. You are welcome to ride along or follow.  
There's a swap meet in Kankakee IL. First Sunday of every month and there is the Rockville IN auction which is kinda on the way. I'll have to check into when they sell
Actually anyone coming from the so Illinois area or Missouri-Kansas  area is welcome.


----------



## GLENMAR

What about tents in the field??


----------



## Farmerboy

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Farmerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmerboy.........introduce your parents to me.  Then they will forget that you have lost your mind, and think you perfectly normal.  And besides, I'd give ya a good kick in the rear to boost ya back up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that my parents will only let my drive that far if I can benefit from the trip financially. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think of it as an opportunity for business networking.  A chance to meet people, share ideas that could benefit your farm, to make contacts with possible customers or suppliers.
> 
> Heck, I think I going to write off my costs on my taxes, sounds like a "financial opportunity" to me.
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Roll farms

No tents in the fields, sorry.

We had a couple bad experiences trying to let folks camp here before at a gathering we had, won't be trying that again.


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> No tents in the fields, sorry.
> 
> We had a couple bad experiences trying to let folks camp here before at a gathering we had, won't be trying that again.


Yeah, been there, done that.  Dont blame you at all.  We had a very GU_ROSS experience with letting folks camp in our yard.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Once we get through the wedding next weekend and then graduation for DD in june, I'l start working on DH for a road trip! We just have to work out care for the critters. 

We used to do day trips all of the time, but then we got chickens and goats, and no one to help. 

Don't count me out yet.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Roll farms said:
			
		

> No tents in the fields, sorry.
> 
> We had a couple bad experiences trying to let folks camp here before at a gathering we had, won't be trying that again.


Your property your rules. You are wonderful enough to host I can't imagine anybody here would want to trespass on that good will.  Campgrounds with in a mile are great. That's walking distance, LoL.


----------



## elevan

I updated post #1  with some of the important information being brought up throughout this thread...hotels, campgrounds, other stuff to do in the area...


Kim, I think leaving some goats in milk so folks can try out milking is a great idea.  If you have milk samples for those who've never tried goats milk that's great too....I'd like to try yours since you have different breeds than I do and taste can range between them.  Maybe a hoof trimming demonstration?


Also just because Roll Farms has only a limited number of animals that are represented on this forum doesn't mean that this Herdstock is just for goat or rabbit people    We wanna meet all the people that we converse with here!

I'm really excited to see carpools and wagon trains being worked out!


----------



## redtailgal

Ok, so the member map has moved Rolls to Nebraska.  

This is not cool.  That would make it an 18 hour trip and I wouldnt get to see her flowerbeds.  

And I dont think that Em would be able to drive that far.  

PUT HER BACK!


----------



## elevan

I put her back into the general vicinity of Marion, Indiana.


----------



## Ariel72

Kim, I could do a rabbit butchering demo with the rabbit wringer, if you think anyone would be interested.  Will be quite experenced with the process by September.


----------



## redtailgal

elevan said:
			
		

> I put her back into the general vicinity of Marion, Indiana.


Whew.  I was sweatin' that, too.  Thanks.


----------



## redtailgal

I can have someone ride with me, but I do have a few rules.

Only one person.

No kids.  Sorry, I dont mean to be ugly or snotty.  This is a vacation of sorts to me, I'm getting away from the kids for a few days.

No pets.

No alcohol in my car. nuff said.

I dont have a problem with smokers.

If your not a conversationalist thats fine, I listen to Big band.

You'll have to chip in on gas........handing me a 10$ bill will not suffice.

I'll get you there, and let you drive back with me.  You'll have to find your own lodging and transportation once there.

Anyway, other than my hardnosed rules, I'm a lot of fun and would love some company.  Check my route below, and if you can meet me at an exit (meaning I wont drive out of my way to get you) let me know!

 leaving from Statesville NC

4. Merge onto I-77 N via the ramp to Elkin/I-40
Entering Virginia


5. Keep left at the fork, follow signs for Interstate 77 N/Interstate 81 S/Bluefield/Whytheville and merge onto I-77 N/I-81 S	


6. Take exit 72 to merge onto I-77 N toward Bluefield/Charleston W.VA
Entering West Virginia
55.0 mi

7. Take exit 28 for County Rd 48 toward Ghent/Flat Top	
0.4 mi

8. Turn right onto Co Route 48/Odd Rd	
0.2 mi

9. Turn left onto US-19 N/Flat Top Rd
Continue to follow US-19 N
12.7 mi

10. Turn left onto S Kanawha St	
2.1 mi

11. Turn left onto W Prince St	
0.4 mi

12. Continue onto W Neville St	
0.2 mi

13. Continue onto Harper Rd	
1.8 mi

14. Slight right onto the Interstate 64 W/Interstate 77 N ramp to Charleston	
0.2 mi

15. Merge onto I-64 W/I-77 N	
9.7 mi

16. Take exit 54 for Fayette 23/2 toward Pax	
0.2 mi

17. Turn right onto Coal River Mountain/Co Route 23/2	
269 ft

18. Turn left onto Co Route 23	
3.3 mi

19. Turn left onto Co Route 23/Paint Creek Rd	
3.1 mi

20. Turn left onto W Virginia 612 W	
0.1 mi

21. Take the 1st left to stay on W Virginia 612 W	
0.1 mi

22. Turn right to merge onto I-64 W/I-77 N	
19.6 mi

23. Take exit 79 toward Sharon/Cabin Creek Rd	
0.3 mi

24. Turn left onto Delta Rd 8/Sharon Hollow Rd	
456 ft

25. Take the 1st right onto Cabin Creek Rd/Co Route 79/3	
4.4 mi

26. Turn left onto W Virginia 61 N	
0.7 mi
27. Turn right toward Admiral T.J. Lopez Bridge/Chelyan Bridge/Quincy Dock Rd	
0.2 mi
28. Turn right onto Admiral T.J. Lopez Bridge/Chelyan Bridge/Quincy Dock Rd	
0.3 mi
29. Turn left onto US-60 W/E Dupont Ave
Continue to follow US-60 W
9.8 mi
30. Take the ramp onto I-64 W/I-77 N	
5.0 mi
31. Slight left onto I-64 W	
17.8 mi
32. Take exit 40 to merge onto US-35 N toward Winfield/Point Pleasant	
26.9 mi
33. Turn right onto W Virginia 817	
6.3 mi
34. Turn right onto US-35/US-35 N/W Virginia 817
Continue to follow US-35 N
Entering Ohio
128 mi
35. Keep left at the fork, follow signs for US-35 W/Dayton and merge onto US-35 W	
18.9 mi
36. Turn left onto US-35 W/W 3rd St
Continue to follow US-35 W
18.7 mi
37. Turn right onto US-35 W/Eaton Richmond Pike
Continue to follow US-35 W
9.5 mi
38. Take the ramp onto I-70 W/US-35 W
Entering Indiana
8.9 mi
39. Take exit 149B to merge onto IN-38 W/US-35 N toward Muncle
Continue to follow US-35 N
33.7 mi
40. Merge onto IN-3 N/IN-67 N/US-35 N/Muncie Bypass via the ramp to Portland
Continue to follow IN-3 N/US-35 N
9.2 mi
41. Turn left onto IN-28 W/US-35 N/E Co Rd 600 N
Continue to follow IN-28 W/US-35 N
9.9 mi
42. Turn right to merge onto I-69 N	
19.1 mi


----------



## autumnprairie

I am going to see if I can make it too!  Maybe Queen MUM will too 
I just have to figure out animal feeds


----------



## jodief100

It is my Stepson's B-Day that week.  Anyone mind if I bring a Birthday Cake?


----------



## autumnprairie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It is my Stepson's B-Day that week.  Anyone mind if I bring a Birthday Cake?


sure cake is always welcome


----------



## Roll farms

Another friend of mine's birthday is that day....I told her we can pretend it's a HUGE birthday party for her, w/ some guests she doesn't know....lol.

Cake is ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## redtailgal

Oh. wow.

It is only May 1st.

   

Is it time yet????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Roll farms said:
			
		

> .I told her we can pretend it's a HUGE birthday party for her, w/ some guests she doesn't know....lol.


Isn't that wonderful??? All those people who she doesn't even know care that much and drive from all around the USA to come celebrate!??!


----------



## popcornchicken

is this why you were looking for your goat hobbles?? 

I think we'll be around, if I can find a way there, LOL. I live about 8m north of Roll Farms, and I blame Kim for this goat thing we have here at our place  

Hey, Kim did I tell ya we had all does this year ?   

But seriously, if you're new to goats or concidering goats, IMHO you can't go wrong w/ Roll Farms. They've been there for us EVERY time, for even the newbiest of newbie questions,and they've got nice goats!!!

Looking forward to 9/1/12, hope to see a huge crowd!!! Mike


----------



## redtailgal

popcornchicken said:
			
		

> is this why you were looking for your goat hobbles??
> 
> I think we'll be around, if I can find a way there, LOL. I live about 8m north of Roll Farms, and I blame Kim for this goat thing we have here at our place
> 
> Hey, Kim did I tell ya we had all does this year ?
> 
> But seriously, if you're new to goats or concidering goats, IMHO you can't go wrong w/ Roll Farms. They've been there for us EVERY time, for even the newbiest of newbie questions,and they've got nice goats!!!
> 
> Looking forward to 9/1/12, hope to see a huge crowd!!! Mike


How much did she pay you for that?  lol lol lol

I'm kiddin'.............


----------



## elevan

redtailgal said:
			
		

> popcornchicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this why you were looking for your goat hobbles??
> 
> I think we'll be around, if I can find a way there, LOL. I live about 8m north of Roll Farms, and I blame Kim for this goat thing we have here at our place
> 
> Hey, Kim did I tell ya we had all does this year ?
> 
> But seriously, if you're new to goats or concidering goats, IMHO you can't go wrong w/ Roll Farms. They've been there for us EVERY time, for even the newbiest of newbie questions,and they've got nice goats!!!
> 
> Looking forward to 9/1/12, hope to see a huge crowd!!! Mike
> 
> 
> 
> How much did she pay you for that?  lol lol lol
> 
> I'm kiddin'.............
Click to expand...


----------



## RPC

See you all another goat farm was started by Roll farms. That's how we got started. We got 2 bred does (which she doesn't normally sell) and we have bought 5 other goats so far this year. My herd only comes from 2 farms so you can tell I like what I have found from Kim. So maybe we should have done a herdstock at kidding time so everyone could get a kid from Kim not for free, but so you could have a piece of Roll farms where ever you are from LOL.


----------



## Roll farms

Mikey, I need the hobble in case RedTailGal doesn't behave....

I'm a good goat enabler, apparently...Figure the least I can do is feed my best customers.


----------



## redtailgal

<----------RTG


----------



## elevan




----------



## popcornchicken

redtailgal said:
			
		

> popcornchicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this why you were looking for your goat hobbles??
> 
> I think we'll be around, if I can find a way there, LOL. I live about 8m north of Roll Farms, and I blame Kim for this goat thing we have here at our place
> 
> Hey, Kim did I tell ya we had all does this year ?
> 
> But seriously, if you're new to goats or concidering goats, IMHO you can't go wrong w/ Roll Farms. They've been there for us EVERY time, for even the newbiest of newbie questions,and they've got nice goats!!!
> 
> Looking forward to 9/1/12, hope to see a huge crowd!!! Mike
> 
> 
> 
> How much did she pay you for that?  lol lol lol
> 
> I'm kiddin'.............
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sure I'll "pay" for it sometime


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> http://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/angel.gif  <----------RTG


Where are you hiding those horns RTG?


----------



## redtailgal

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/angel.gif  <----------RTG
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you hiding those horns RTG?
Click to expand...

Under my halo, of course!


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## HankTheTank

I wish I could come!!! Sounds like you're all gonna have a lot of fun, pictures please!! Me and Ownedby3alpacas want to know what were missing


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Heard back from the campground on Tent camping sites vs camper camping sites. 



> we do have plenty of sites for tents. all of our sites have 30 amp electric and water. the rate is $24.00 a night plus tax for up to 4 people. let us know if you have any other questions or need us to get you a reservation set.
> Thanks,
> Ryan and Danielle Richards
> Owners, Sports Lake Campground


----------



## Roll farms

I just posted this link in the 1st post, but there's another campground 4 mi. away, in case anyone who's camping wants to check it out....

http://www.mymarbrook.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## redtailgal

I've got a small problem.

With me taking custody of lil David, I'm not sure how I'll work out childcare to come to Herdstock.  I've got the trip to Oklahoma covered, but the particular weekend of Herdstock is proving challenging.


----------



## autumnprairie

I will be at HERDSTOCK


----------



## elevan

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I will be at HERSTOCK


----------



## redtailgal

I am still planning on being there (barring catastrophe).


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Lucky ducks!!! What a cool idea!!! Too bad I can't come. *


----------



## Roll farms

I'll be there.  

Who all is still coming?  I need to start a 'Herdstock - food' thread so that we get a list going of who's bringing what.  I'll probably do that Aug. 1st, that'll give us a month.

Also gonna need someone to volunteer to watch the kids, make sure they stay away from the LGD's and the pond.
Ahem....that means one of you....lol.


----------



## redtailgal

I will be leaving for Kansas on Aug 1st, so I wont be here to have any initial input on anything.  

I'll volunteer for a turn with watching the kids. I dont want to do it the whole day, but I will be glad to take a turn.


----------



## RPC

Isn't that what their parents are for LOL. I will help watch a little, but I am a little ADD and forget what I am doing. I am still planning on coming even though I will not be much of a farmer by then. It is crazy to think I only have 2 more weeks then the goats are gone.


----------



## autumnprairie

RPC said:
			
		

> Isn't that what their parents are for LOL. I will help watch a little, but I am a little ADD and forget what I am doing. I am still planning on coming even though I will not be much of a farmer by then. It is crazy to think I only have 2 more weeks then the goats are gone.


I am so glad that you are going and more  for you and your goats


----------



## ILuvSheep

*referring to the first page and how long drive times*

I want to come, whats the drive distance from AK.  I head washing is 2,000 miles or something, so like 3? Yay ! Ill meet yall there 

Wish I could come :/ Show pics everyone when its done!!


----------



## Roll farms

I hope sincerely that their parents watch them....but...people get to talkin'.  

At past chickenstocks we had a 2 yr old get nekked and go streakin' across the yard.  
We had a boy about 4 get down to the pond and nobody knew until he started yelling about 'big fwoggies'.

Roger, you HAVE to come.  I have spoken.


----------



## Mo's palominos

I will volunteer my oldest to help with the youngins. She 14 and real good with children. She will love it that she gets to " help out ".


----------



## Roll farms

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> At past chickenstocks we had a 2 yr old get nekked and go streakin' across the yard.
> 
> .


oh. um, is that against the rules?  Good thing you said somethin'


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At past chickenstocks we had a 2 yr old get nekked and go streakin' across the yard.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> oh. um, is that against the rules?  Good thing you said somethin'
Click to expand...


----------



## Roll farms

It was cute until he decided to squat down and poop in the back yard.  



Hoping you're potty trained....?


----------



## redtailgal

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It was cute until he decided to squat down and poop in the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping you're potty trained....?


most of the time.


----------



## Roll farms

Ahem - ROLL CALL - Who's still comin'????


----------



## autumnprairie

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ahem - ROLL CALL - Who's still comin'????


Me, I am still coming


----------



## Mo's palominos

Me too !!


----------



## elevan

Yup.


----------



## redtailgal

I will be there


----------

